# Any Good Realtors in Abu Dhabi



## Amirtx (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey everyone,
Do you know of any good realtors we can work with to rent an apartment in Abu Dhabi? My employer set me up with one, bur it's only for two days, which isn't close to enough time. Thanks!!

Amir


----------

